

List of mathematics-related blogs by academics - larryfreeman
http://wiki.henryfarrell.net/wiki/index.php/Mathematics/Statistics#K-Theory_and_Homology_.28math.KT.29

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=872254>

------
Patient0
Note also just how many refer to Terence Tao's web pages... there is excellent
stuff there.

~~~
zeynel1
Yes, he seems very prolific. He has these 3 pages listed:

Mathematics in Australia - Phil Broadbridge, Peter Hall, Birgit Loch, Terence
Tao <http://austmaths.wordpress.com/>

What's New - Terence Tao (UCLA)
<http://terrytao.wordpress.com/category/mathematics/mathit/>

The polymath blog - Tim Gowers, Gil Kalai, Michael Nielsen, Terence Tao
<http://polymathprojects.org/>

------
detcader
I'm sorry, I don't even know what half of those subjects even involve. Perhaps
a better list would be of links to /learn/ at least introductions to those
different subjects. And Wikipedia doesn't count.

~~~
billswift
Your ignorance is not the poster's problem. I have a very general idea of what
most of them are about. If you want to learn a bit ABOUT math it really isn't
that hard, there are lots of good books, I suggest Davis and Hersh's "The
Mathematical Experience" and Eric T Bell's "Mathematics: Queen and Servant of
Science" to start. The problem with the Web is that most pieces are too short
(for good reason, given the constraints) or too technical for basic learning.

